# Solved: Can't edit or print a pdf file



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi folks. I have a Adobe file that won't allow me to change or print it. Can anyone tell me how to change this setting or why I can't do the above?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Thats one of the main values of a pdf file. It can't be altered easily.

Heres another thread on the same subject:
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/427606-how-edit-pdf-files.html


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That is the beauty of PDF files. You can protect them so that people can't edit or print them. This is done when the PDF file is created. There are ways to hack it but it is against forum rules to provide that information.


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Download Adobe reader (freeware). You will not be able to edit, but you should be able to print.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

MsPCGenius said:


> Download Adobe reader (freeware). You will not be able to edit, but you should be able to print.


As I said. When you create a PDF with Acrobat Professional, there is a feature you can set to not allow users to print the PDF. If you want me to send you an example I can.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks guys, I have the freeware Ver so I can read my pdf file ok but that's all. From what you've said squashman I think whoever made the file has set it for reading only.
I there a solution to this or do I have to live with it ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You have to live with it. Even if you have Acrobot Professional you will still need to know their passphrase to unlock the document so that you can then set it to print out.


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

> As I said. When you create a PDF with Acrobat Professional


Ease off Squashman... the user did not indicate the original document was, in fact, created with Professional, so I was offering him an alternative.


----------

